# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Η δικια μου προσπαθεια

## kostas karderines

θυλικο γραβατα του 14 και αρσενικο γραβατα του 11.ετοιμη η φωλιτσα και σημερα πηραμε το πρωτο αυγουλακι

αρσενικο γραβατα αρσενικη του 11 με αρχεγονη του 10
  το πρωτο αυγολακι επισης σημερα
αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι που περιμενω αυγο και ενα ακομα πο ετοιμαζει φωλια.φωτο προσεχως που κλωσσανε.
καλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα παιδια και μακαρι να δουμε και πουλακια και να μην μεινουμε μονο στα αυγα! :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Κωστα !

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλο!!

----------


## wild15

Oλα να πανε καλα!!!

----------


## ninos

Καλή συνέχεια Κώστα !! 

Ανεξαρτήτως αποτελέσματος, κάθε νέα χρονιά, όλο και περισσότερα παιδιά προσπαθούν να αναπαραγάγουν αυτό το όμορφο πουλί, παρουσιάζοντας μας όμορφες εικόνες. Το ότι η αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας (πάντα μιλώντας για εκτροφής), γίνεται όλο και πιο "ανοιχτή", είναι σίγουρα μια επιτυχία.

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο Κωστο ολα κατευχην να πανε

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό! Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο να σκασουν τα πρωτα αυγουλακια

----------


## stefos

Παιδιά  τι σημαίνει γραβάτα στις καρδερίνες?

----------


## jk21

ειναι μεταλλαξη κατα την οποια η κοκκινη μασκα διακοπτεται στο κατω μερος του κεφαλιου του πουλιου και στη θεση της υπαρχει λευκο που συνεχιζει χαμηλοτερα και γινεται ενα με το πισω λευκο του λαιμου και του κεφαλιου του πουλιου .Αυτη η λωριδα λευκου στη θεση του κοκκινου ,θυμιζει λευκη γραβατα και ετσι δοθηκε η ονομασια

----------


## kostas karderines

αρσενικο γραβατα και θυλικο γραβατα του 13

το τριτο ζευγαρι

----------


## jk21

Νεες φωτο του Κωστα 


Κωστα να σου ζησουν  !!! ολα με το καλο κλαρωμενα !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχουτα μωρέ!! Είναι κουκλάκια πραγματικά!!!  :Happy: 
Κώστα να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό στο κλαρί!!! Φαντάζομαι και αυτά γραβατάκια θα είναι ε;

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ευθυμη! Τις προηγούμενες χρονιές που εβαζα τέτοια πουλια με τέτοιας έκτασης γραβατα με αρχέγονο τα μισα σχεδόν έβγαιναν έτσι σαν το θυλικο που κλωσσαη η με μπαλώματα και μερικα με ασπρες φτερούγες!Φετος που είναι και τα δύο με την ιδια γραβατα πιθανολογώ οτι θα είναι μάλλον όλα γραβατες και ισως κάποιο να μας κάνει καμια έκπληξη και είναι αρκετά άσπρο, θα δείξει!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## Βασιλεία

Καλη συνεχεια!  :Happy:

----------


## amastro

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ ευθυμη! Τις προηγούμενες χρονιές που εβαζα τέτοια πουλια με τέτοιας έκτασης γραβατα με αρχέγονο τα μισα σχεδόν έβγαιναν έτσι σαν το θυλικο που κλωσσαη η με μπαλώματα και μερικα με ασπρες φτερούγες!Φετος που είναι και τα δύο με την ιδια γραβατα πιθανολογώ οτι θα είναι μάλλον όλα γραβατες και ισως κάποιο να μας κάνει καμια έκπληξη και είναι αρκετά άσπρο, θα δείξει!


Μακάρι να σου πάνε καλά οι γέννες και οι χρωματισμοί,
 για να χαρείς εσύ και να καμαρώσουμε και εμείς με πολλές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο να σου πανε ολα κατ ευχην! Θεωρητικα παντως θα παρεις απο το ζευγαρι γραβατες απογονους: γραβατες,αρχεγονα φορεις γραβατας , παρδαλα και αν εισαι πολυ τυχερος λευκο πουλι!! 
Αναμενουμε.....!!

----------


## panos70

Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια Κωστα

----------


## jk21

Κωστα μολις τωρα θυμηθηκα και τις φωτο που μου στειλες στο   mail ... sorry !  εξηγεις εσυ τι ειναι η καθε μια  

Να τα χαιρεσαι !!! καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ δημητρη!!! Η πρώτη είναι πέντε πουλακια απο το ζευγάρι γραβατες.η δεύτερη είναι τρια πουλια απο γραβατα αρσενικο και θυλικο αρχέγονο! Είχε εξι αυγα αλλα τα τρια ηταν νεκρα μεσα στο αυγο!τα δυο είναι απο αλλο ζευγάρι που τα εβαλα σε καναρα γιατί η θυλικια τα πεταγε τα αυγα εξω!!!!η αλλη είναι δυο απο τα πέντε πουλια που εχουν βγει εδω και μια εβδομάδα!  η τελευταία φωτο είναι παλι ενα ζευγάρι γραβατες με πέντε αυγα! Και σήμερα μου τελειωσε φωλιά αλλο ενα! Θα δούμε στο τέλος τη θα μείνει γιατί εχθές βρηκα ενα μικρό νεκρό ξαφνικά! Είχε βγει απο την φωλια 4 μέρες!και σε ενα απο τα δύο μικρά στην προηγούμενη φωτο δεν μου άρεσε η κουτσουλια του!ηταν ασπρη με φουσκαλες!!!

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια ! αν θες εδω ή σε θεμα στις ασθενειες ,βαλε φωτο κουτσουλιες και αν μπορεις πιασε και κοιτα κοιλια και βαλε φωτο

απο φαρμακα τι εχεις σπιτι; 

esb3 υπαρχει;  αλλα;

----------


## kostas karderines

Να σου πω δημητρη το επιασα και ειδα εντερακι!!! Πηρα την πρωτοβουλία και του εδωσα με σύριγγα esb!καλα έκανα η θα το κάνω χειρότερα?αν πάει καλά θα βάλω φωτο αύριο!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ξέχασα να σου πω ότι εχω baycox, cosumix , baytril προπολη....

----------


## jk21

στην ηλικια που ειναι ,ειναι οτι πιο ηπιο (γιατι ετσι πρεπει αν αρκει )  για κοκκιδια ή ηπιο μικροβιο ,αλλα οχι για ισχυρο μικροβιο . θα ελεγα για την τελευταια περιπτωση , συνδιασμο του με cosumix σε καταλληλη δοσολογια ,γιατι κοκκιδια λιγο νωρις να εχουν αναπτυχθει αν τα μικρα δεν τρωνε απο κατω 

σε τι δοσολογια εδωσες ; θα θελα να δω κοιλια παντως 

αν μπορεις να διαλυσεις την προπολη σε λιγο νερο που αφρατευεις ή φτιαχνεις αυγοτροφη ,θα ηθελα να δωσεις και απο αυτη  

Αν το μικρο που πεθανε ,ειναι απο την ιδια φωλια με αυτο ,τοτε να παρουν και τα αλλα μικρα της φωλιας φαρμακο και οι γονεις

----------


## kostas karderines

Οχι αυτό το μικρό είναι απο αλλη φωλιά!δεν τσιμπάει απο κατω γιατί ακόμα το ταΐζει!αφού του εδωσα esb 1gr στο λιτρο εβαλα και στην ποτηστρα! Αλλο ενα πουλακι είναι σε αυτην τη φωλιά!αύριο θα βαλω φωτο παντως

----------


## jk21

αρα του εδωσες λιγη ποσοτητα με συρριγκα  (ποση; ) απο απλο διαλυμα ποτιστρας ,οχι πιο πυκνο ,ετσι;

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Κωστα! Μακαρι να παρεις ομορφα και παρδαλα πουλακια απο τις γραβατες σου και οχι μονο! 
Καλη συνεχεια...!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Του έδωσα από το μείγμα που έφτιαξα! Στο πουλακι εδωσα μια φορά το απόγευμα γύρω στο μισό ml!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Μπραβο Κωστα! Μακαρι να παρεις ομορφα και παρδαλα πουλακια απο τις γραβατες σου και οχι μονο! 
> Καλη συνεχεια...!!


Να σαι καλά Κώστα σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε πουλακια και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο

----------


## jk21

Θα ελεγα αν δεν δεις το πουλακι χειροτερα (που εκει πρεπει να δοθει ισχυροτερη αντιβιωση ) δωσε οπως δινεις αλλα συνολικα εντος ημερας γυρω στα 3 ml 

εκτος αν κανεις διαλλυμα αρχικα 1 γρ  στα 200 ml νερου ,οποτε απο αυτο αρκει μισο ml για ολη την ημερα και μετα βαλε στο διαλλυμα αλλα 800 ml να φτιαξεις διαλυση ποτιστρας .Στην πυκνη διαλυση εχω λαβει υποψην μου οτι θα λαβει και λιγο μεσα απο το διαλυμα της ποτιστρας μεσω των γονιων και δεν θα παρει υπερδοσολογια

----------


## kostas karderines

Σε γενικές γραμμές καλά είναι απλα επειδή τα παρατηρω τα πουλια γι αυτό και κάτι δεν μου άρεσε αλλιως μπορεί και να μην το επερνα χαμπάρι!φουσκωνε παραπάνω απ όσο έπρεπε για μικρο! Θα κάνω ότι μου ειπες και θα βάλω φωτο αύριο!να είσαι καλά δημητρη και ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## kostas karderines

Μας τα εκανε μαντάρα ο σεισμός!πιάσαμε της σύριγγες για ταισμα!μια θυλικια προγκυξε και παρατησε τα πουλιά!η αλλη παρατησε τα αυγα τα πήρα τα εβαλα σε ζέστη για καποιες ώρες έβαλα κλουβια στην φωλιά και πριν λιγο τα επέστρεψα γιατί αποφάσισε πριν λιγο να κάτσει!Καλημέρα....

----------


## jk21

Ποσων ημερων ειναι Κωστα αυγα και νεοσσοι που ταιζεις; 

Δεν ησουν δυστυχως ο μοναδικος ... ασχημα νεα πηραν τα αυτια μου σημερα και απο αλλου .Μεσα στις ατυχες στιγμες στην εκτροφη μου ,μαλλον αυτη τη φορα εγω βγηκα αλωβητος

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημητρη τα μικρά είναι 7 ημερων! Όταν έκανε τον σεισμό η θυλικια ήταν σε κακο χαλι, μαδημενη παντού και καθοταν στον πάτο σε μια γωνία μέχρι τις 8! Πήρα και γέμισα την κλουβα με κλαρακια για να μπορεί να ανέβει εαν θεληση γιατί δεν μπορουσε να πετάξει καθόλου και πράγματι κάποια στιγμή το πρωι ανέβηκε στην φωλιά και έψαχνε τα μικρα! Εν τω μεταξύ όταν έγινε ο σεισμός μετα απο λίγο της τα πηρα και τα εβαλα σε λαμπα να τα ταισω!ευτυχώς ειχα σύριγγες και κρέμα!  Τελικά της τα επέστρεψα μόλις πηρε τα πανω της και ευτυχώς τα ταΐζει!αυτό εγινε γυρω στις 9!η θυλικια βέβαια έχει γίνει χάλια!τα αυγα μια απο τα ίδια σχεδόν!είναι 7ημερων και οταν οτι περασε περίπου 1ωρα και δεν έμπαινε με τιποτα στην φωλιά τα πηρα και έβαλα κλουβια στην θέση τους! Τα ενσπορα τα σκεπασα με βαμβάκι και τα εβαλα σχετικά κοντά σε λαμπα! Τελικά πάλι ήμουν τυχερός και μετά απο 4 περιπου ωρες εκατσε!!!Οπότε έκανα την τράμπα και κλωσσαη κανονικα τωρα! Σε 6 μερες θα δούμε τι έγινε! Δημήτρη σου έστειλα και την φωτο!

----------


## jk21

Αφου κατσανε οκ τοτε !

 δωσε στα ενηλικα esb3 στην προληπτικη δοση του 1 γρ στο λιτρο και ριξε εκει μεσα και ηλεκτρολυτες  αν εχεις ή παρε απο το φαρμακειο almora plus (3 φακελλα στο λιτρο νερου )

----------


## kostas karderines

Ο.κ δημητρη ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

ειδα τωρα και την κοιλια 



ισχυει για το εσβ3 και αν τυχον δεις δεξια οπως κοιταμε να διογκωνεται περισσοτερο (σαν να μου φαινεται λιγο ... ) να εχεις ετοιμο fungustatine .Μην δωσεις αν δεν δεις περαιτερω διογκωση

----------


## kostas karderines

Fungustatine δεν έχω αλλά θα δω μήπως βρω!δυστυχώς βρηκα και ενα μικρό νεκρό απο μια φωλιά 5 πουλιων 7 ημερων! Είχε μείνει πίσω από θεμα ανάπτυξης!συνεχίζουμε. ....!

----------


## jk21

καψουλα των 150 mg 

εχει μονη συσκευασια στο φαρμακειο

κριμα για το μικρουλι ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Εχεις και εσυ τα δικα σου Κωστα!!
Απλα συνεχιζουμε και ελπιζουμε στο καλυτερο!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ασ πούμε ότι εμενα προς το παρόν είναι περισσότερα τα θετικα! Βέβαια όλα ανατρεπονται στο δευτερόλεπτο!εσένα μπορώ να σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί ασχολούμαστε ολο τον χρόνο για αυτή την εποχη και τελικα εκεί που λες οτι φέτος τα εχεις ολα στην εντέλεια κατι γίνεται και παει στραφει η χρονιά!και πολλές φορές την παταμε απο τα σίγουρα ζευγάρια!!! Αναποδιες μου έχουν τύχει πολλές φορες! Σου εύχομαι να σταματήσουν εδώ η ατυχίες σου!

----------


## ninos

Υπομονή παιδιά. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο

----------


## jk21

Νεες φωτο που μου εστειλε ο Κωστας .Κωστα νομιζω δεν ξεχασα καποια .Να τα χαιρεσαι !!!




προσφατη γεννα














Γραβατες





Γραβατα  και ασπρα φτερα




Γραβατα






Γραβατα




φορεας  Γραβατα






Γραβατες ή φορεις

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι πανέμορφα να σου ζησουν

----------


## ninos

Πανέμορφα Κώστα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ να είστε καλά και εύχομαι να πάνε καλά και τα δικά πουλακια!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ειναι απλα πανεμορφα!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα !

Να σου ζήσουν όλα φίλε με υγεία !!!! 

*Ειλικρινά έχουν μοναδική ομορφιά τα συγκεκριμένα !!!!! *

----------


## kostas karderines

Να είσαι καλά Ηλία και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο!

----------


## jk21

Νεα παρτιδα απο φωτο με ομορφες στιγμες απο την εκτροφη του , που μου στειλε ο Κωστας και σας ανεβαζω

----------


## kostas karderines

Τα δύο τα σωσαμε χάρη στην βοήθεια του δημητρη,να είσαι καλά!

----------


## kostaskirki

Πανεμορφα!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Τέλεια ....

----------


## teo24

Να τα χαιρεσαι Κωστα....

----------


## kostas karderines

τα τελευταια για φετος!στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι τρια καρδερινακια που βγηκαν το σαββατο απο ζευγαρι γραβατες που ειναι και τα μοναδικα που εβγαλε το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι φετος!
και στην δευτερη φωτο ξεκινησαν να βγαινουν σημερα επισης απο ζευγαρι γραβατες που και αυτο δεν εβγαλε αλλα πουλακια φετος!ασ ελπισουμε να σκασουν και τα αλλα!

----------


## jk21

Καλοκλαρωτα !!!

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό Κώστα

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο ρε Κωστη! Με το καλο!!
Θα τα παρεις τα παρδαλακια φετος!!
Ερωτας!!

----------


## kostas karderines

να εισαι καλα κωστα ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!μερικα εχουν βγει πολυ ομορφα και μερικα σαν σπουργιτια!!! :winky: οταν στρωσει καλα το φτερωμα θα βαλω φωτο!

----------


## CreCkotiels

άχου κάτι φατσούλες !!!! Να είναι καλά !
 Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να κλείσει και αυτή η αναπαραγωγική σεζον !
 :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines

τελικα απο τα τεσσερα αυγα εκκολαφθηκαν τα δυο και ειναι μια χαρα!τα αλλα δυο ηταν ολοκληρωμενα πουλια μεσα στο αυγο αλλα νεκρα!δεν πειραζει ομως και οσα βγαλαμε καλα ειναι!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γεια σου Κώστα με τα σπάνια γαρδέλια σου!!!!
βάλε και αβαταρ να σε αναγνωρίζουμε ευκολα......μέχρι να ντυθούν τα νεούδια, εγώ προτείνω αυτό.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ άσπρο δεν έχει η καρδερίνα αυτή ? 
Είναι κάποιο είδος έτσι ? 
Στην αρχή νόμιζα πως κρατάει βαμβάκι χαχαχαχα  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πολύ άσπρο δεν έχει η καρδερίνα αυτή ? 
> Είναι κάποιο είδος έτσι ? 
> Στην αρχή νόμιζα πως κρατάει βαμβάκι χαχαχαχα


μόνο ο kostas athens έχει τέτοια πουλιά!!!!

----------


## jk21

> ειναι μεταλλαξη κατα την οποια η κοκκινη μασκα διακοπτεται στο κατω μερος του κεφαλιου του πουλιου και στη θεση της υπαρχει λευκο που συνεχιζει χαμηλοτερα και γινεται ενα με το πισω λευκο του λαιμου και του κεφαλιου του πουλιου .Αυτη η λωριδα λευκου στη θεση του κοκκινου ,θυμιζει λευκη γραβατα και ετσι δοθηκε η ονομασια


ποστ 10  , 11

----------


## kostas karderines

να εισαι καλα φιλε δημητρη!!!!

----------


## Δημητριου Σακης

Μην ανησυχείς Δημήτρη...το θέμα ήταν  να μπει το νερό στο αυλάκι,τώρα που μπήκε όλο και θα αυξάνονται(με την ευγενική προσφορά του Κώστα φυσικά)

----------


## kostas karderines

ενταξει δημητρη?εγκρινεις την φωτο?!!! :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ενταξει δημητρη?εγκρινεις την φωτο?!!!


οκ......αργότερα όταν με το καλό  βαφτούν τα νέα θα βάλεις καλύτερη!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

μεγαλωσαμε!

----------


## jk21

χαχαχα οταν ειναι μικρουλια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα !!! φατσουλες τρομερες !!! Να σου ζησουν Κωστα και να γεμισουν φωλιτσες με το καλο του χρονου !!!

----------


## kostas karderines

και η μαμα

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

ο μπαμπας!



το ζευγος :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα έχεις και συ το άγχος όλο τον χρόνο......όπως όλοι ......αλλά χαλάλι, τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο. Να σου πάνε καλά και στην συνέχεια και να τα δούμε και "ντυμένα". Μακάρι του χρόνου να πας ακόμα καλύτερα!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

να εισαι καλα φιλε,ευχαριστω!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ενταξει!! Τι να πω τωρα!! Καταπληκτικα μικρα και οι γονεις με τελεια γραβατα!! Μπραβο σου Κωστα!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Ειναι τρομερα να σου ζησουν και ευχομαι να γινουν καλοι γονεις

----------


## kostas karderines

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα

----------


## Nikos Her

πανεμορφες εικονες μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια!! :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas karderines

[img]http://i.imgur.com/aIw1h[img]

----------


## kostas karderines

η επομενες μολις αλλαξουν το κουστουμι και βαλουν την καθαρη γραβατα!περιμενω να βγουν δυο απο την φωλια και τελειωσαμε για φετος!

----------


## dimitris_patra

γεια σου Κώστα με τα κουκλιά σου!!!!

αυτό εδώ πάντως κάτι μου θυμίζει.......ή λάθος κάνω????

----------


## ninos

κουκλιά είναι Κώστα !!!! Μπράβο !

----------


## kostaskirki

Απλα υπεροχα!! Απλα δεν υπαρχουν!! Ερωτας σου λεω!!
Μπραβο Κωστα!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> γεια σου Κώστα με τα κουκλιά σου!!!!
> 
> αυτό εδώ πάντως κάτι μου θυμίζει.......ή λάθος κάνω????


Μήπως άύτό πόύ πήρές??? :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

είδες που το γνώρισα......... :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

περα απο αυτο το δωρο σου εχω κρατησει αλλα δυο πουλακια,οταν ερθεις αθηνα να περασεις!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> περα απο αυτο το δωρο σου εχω κρατησει αλλα δυο πουλακια,οταν ερθεις αθηνα να περασεις!


σ΄ευχαριστώ για το δωρο σου (η φωτό τον αδικεί το κούκλο) αλλά κυρίως για την εκτίμηση που μου δείχνεις.......και εννοείται ότι θα ανταποδώσω!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πανεμορφα πουλια. Κωστα σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου καλη συνεχεια στην εκτροφη σου, και γρηγορα να βγαλεις και λευκες με μαυρα ματια.

----------


## kostas karderines

να εισαι καλα κωστα,σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> να εισαι καλα κωστα,σ ευχαριστω πολυ!


..........το fan club όλο και μεγαλώνει!!!! ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειναι αρρωστια οι γραβατες και οι παρδαλες λεμεεε  :Party0028:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> ειναι αρρωστια οι γραβατες και οι παρδαλες λεμεεε


όντως τα πουλιά του Κώστα είναι ανεκτίμητα........πανέμορφα και σπάνια. 
εγώ βέβαια έχω το προνόμιο να του γράφω και κανένα αστείο λόγω φιλίας. :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

o nikoslarisa εχει τα πιο ομορφα πουλια!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τρελανε μας!!! :bye:  :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas karderines

μονο εσυ θα μας τρελαινεις!!! :Jumping0046:

----------


## dimitris_patra

πολύ τσιγκούνης είσαι......18'' βίντεο......βάλε 5-10 λεπτά να το ευχαριστηθούμε!!!! ::

----------


## kostas karderines

εδω τρομαξαμε να καταφερουμε να βαλουμε αυτο,θες και μεγαλυτερο!χα χα χα

----------


## kostas karderines

αρσενικη καρδερινα με γραβατουλα σε ενα υπεροχο κλουβακι που εφτιαξε με τα χερακια του και μου δωρισε καποια στιγμη ο dimitris_patra!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τη χαιρεσαι και μπραβο στο Δημητρη για την ενεργεια του !!! τα εχουμε πει και δεν με εκπλησσει με οσα εχω ακουσει απο εκεινον !!!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## dimitris_patra

........η βλακεία που έκανα είναι ότι δεν σου έστειλα και ένα μπιτόνι με νερό πατρινό.......να πίνουν τα πουλιά σου για να κελαηδάνε καλύτερα!!!! :: 

ΥΓ.......βάλε φαί και νερό στο πουλί!!!! ::

----------


## kostas karderines

ισως να μην το διατυπωσα εγω καλα αλλα η καρδερινα ειναι δικη μου!ηθελα να παρουσιασω το κλουβακι με ενα πουλακι μεσα!

----------


## jimk1

Κωστα μου δημιουργεις ψυχολογικα προβληματα ::

----------


## kostas karderines

υπαρχει τροπος να τα ξεπερασεις! :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη.......δεν ξέρω γιατί έδωσες τα ξύλινα κλουβιά σου.......εγώ όμως κάποια στιγμή.......

----------


## jk21

> ισως να μην το διατυπωσα εγω καλα αλλα η καρδερινα ειναι δικη μου!ηθελα να παρουσιασω το κλουβακι με ενα πουλακι μεσα!


εσυ τωρα που το ξαναβλεπω ,μια χαρα τα ειπες  ...

αιντε και ειναι και μεσημερι .... ποιος ξερει τι θα καταλαβαινα πριν πιω καφε το πρωι ... οτι να ναι   :Anim 55:  

να την χαιρεσαι λοιπον  σε ενα κλουβακι και μπραβο στο Δημητρη για το κλουβακι !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρε τον τσιγκουνι μονο ενα κλουβι σου εδωσε? :Happy0196:

----------


## kostas karderines

και να πεις οτι θελω πολλα?αλλα 29 θα ηταν οτι επρεπε :Jumping0046: !!!γιατι βλεπουν τα διπλα ζηλευουν,στρεσαρονται και αυξανεται ο αριθμος τον κοκκιδιον!!! :Happy0062:

----------


## ninos

Super και το κλουβί και ο ένοικος  :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

περα απο την πλακα, ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα να δωρησεις κατι που εχεις φτιαξει ο ιδιος με κοπο και μερακι!!!
ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο μερακλη Δημητρη!!! :Happy0159: 

της ταιριαζει αυτο το κλουβι της κουκλας.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> περα απο την πλακα, ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα να δωρησεις κατι που εχεις φτιαξει ο ιδιος με κοπο και μερακι!!!
> ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο μερακλη Δημητρη!!!
> 
> της ταιριαζει αυτο το κλουβι της κουκλας.


Ο Κώστας ......είναι φίλος μου που αυτό είναι μεγάλη τιμή γιά μένα.......και μου έχει χαρίσει και πουλιά.
Επομένως έπρεπε να ανταποδώσω.......βέβαια για άλλα 29 κλουβιά που θέλει.......δεν το βλέπω!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## kostas karderines

θεωρο τον εαυτο μου πολυ τυχερο που εχω γνωρισει εναν ανθρωπο σαν τον δημητρη!ειναι πραγματικος φιλος μαθαινω απο αυτον και τον σεβομαι απεριοριστα!και δεν εχει να κανει με πουλια και κλουβια!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> θεωρο τον εαυτο μου πολυ τυχερο που εχω γνωρισει εναν ανθρωπο σαν τον δημητρη!ειναι πραγματικος φιλος μαθαινω απο αυτον και τον σεβομαι απεριοριστα!και δεν εχει να κανει με πουλια και κλουβια!!!


σ΄ευχαριστώ αλλά ας μην το συνεχίσουμε.........εδώ ας γράφουμε μόνο για τα πουλιά.

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρε τις φατσες!!!
να σου ζησουν οι πανεμορφοι μπομπιρες!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτα ειναι δωσεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!  !

----------


## dimitris_patra

Αυτά είναι .......μπράβο......αυτή είναι η ανταμοιβή για όλη την αγωνία που περνάμε, από αυτές τις εικόνες παίρνουμε κουράγιο για να συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια........χαλάλι!!!!!

----------


## jimk1

Παντα τετοια

----------


## wild15

Ωραιες εικονες!!!Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Αυτες ειναι ομορφιες!! Μπραβο σου Κωστη!!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφες εικόνες Κώστα

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

καρδερινα κερασατη που βγηκε απο αρσενικο γραβατα και θυλικο αρχεγονο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το οτι ειναι κερασιτης δεν λεει τιποτα,........το οτι ειναι φορεας λευκισμου λεει παρα πολλα :winky:  :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas karderines

ποσα ξερεις ,ποσα ξερεις :Jumping0046: !!!ηθελα να δειξω κατι που δεν το ηξερα πριν βγαλω τρια τετοια πουλια ολα κι ολα!οτι οι κερασατες βγαινουν και απο γραβατες οι μονο γραβατες :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειναι  και φορεις ασπροκεφαλων. 

ας ειναι καλα ο Γιαννης Τσακός που μας ανοιξε τα ματια. :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas karderines

Ξέρεις τι δεν εχω δει ποτέ?θυλικια κερασατη!υπάρχει άραγε???

----------


## jk21

γυρω στο 2,02 και μετα κλωσσαει ....

----------


## kostas karderines

Την είδα δημητρη την κερασατη να κλωσσαη και σε ευχαριστώ!δεν ξέρω τι μετάλλαξη ειναι αυτη αλλά σε balkanika να υπάρχει?

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι major του Γιαννη που σου ανεφερε νωριτερα ο Κωστας 

δεν ξερω  για balcanica

----------


## kostaskirki

Αφου υπαρχει σε major ,φανταζομαι θα υπαρχει και σε balcanica!
Ολες οι μεταλλαξεις σε balcanica εχουν ερθει απο τις major  μιας και υπαρχουν στην εκτροφη πολλα χρονια πριν!!

----------


## kostas karderines

κωστα μιλας για εκτροφης παντα ετσι δεν ειναι?γιατι στην φυση σιγουρα  θα υπαρχουν γνησιες ασ πουμε μεταλλαγμενες balcanika!οπως υπαρχουν στην φυση και μεταλλαγμενες major!εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που λες αλλα το ερωτημα ειναι γενικο,μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ενα πουλι που θα βγει απο ζευγαρι balkanika και major ως μπαλκανικα?οσες γεννες και να περασουν δεν θα εχει μεσα του ασ το πουμε παντα κατι απο major :: ?εαν γνωριζει καποιος ασ μας πει :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Κωστα στην φυση εχω δει πουλια μονο σε παρδαλα και με λευκισμο!
Εχω δει σπινο με παρα πολυ λευκο,οπως και κοτσυφα! Σε balcanica εκτος απο γραβατες αγριες ειχα δει λευκη με μαυρα ματια πιασμενη σε χωριο της χιου! 
Αυτα εχω δει με τα ματια μου! Τα οποια δεν θεωρουντε καν μεταλλαξη!
Κερασουλες εχω δει μονο απο αγριες στο ιντερνετ εδω Ελλαδα που λογικα θα ειναι balcanica!

----------


## kostaskirki

Α α α νομιζω οτι μετα απο καποιες γεννιες,καπου στις 7 μου ειχαν πει αν θυμαμαι καλα οτι μετα απο ζευγαρωμα με major θα θεωρειτε πλεον balcanica!

----------


## kostas karderines

για να το λενε καπως ετσι θα ειναι γιατι εγω δεν το γνωριζω το θεμα!αυτο για τις 7 δεν το ηξερα! :Ashamed0001: απλα εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο καποια στιγμη να καθαριζει ασ πουμε το dna του απο major και δεν μενει κατι!!!δεν ξερεις καμια φορα απο κουφες ερωτησης μπορει να μαθουμε και κατι! :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κωστα στην φυση εχω δει πουλια μονο σε παρδαλα και με λευκισμο!
> Εχω δει σπινο με παρα πολυ λευκο,οπως και κοτσυφα! Σε balcanica εκτος απο γραβατες αγριες ειχα δει λευκη με μαυρα ματια πιασμενη σε χωριο της χιου! 
> Αυτα εχω δει με τα ματια μου! Τα οποια δεν θεωρουντε καν μεταλλαξη!
> Κερασουλες εχω δει μονο απο αγριες στο ιντερνετ εδω Ελλαδα που λογικα θα ειναι balcanica!


εχεις δικιο και γω κατι τετοια εχω δει και μερικα ακομα πολυ περιεργα.βασει λογικης το πηγα,δεν το γνωριζω το θεμα!και λεω αφου υπαρχουν μειτζορ γιατι να μην υπαρχουν μπαλκανικα!καπως ετσι που ισως να ειναι και λαθος!

----------


## kostaskirki

Κωστη αυτα που λεω και εγω ειναι απο λογια και συζητησεις που εχω κανει κατα καιρους απο εκτροφεις!τωρα τι ισχυει...?!? 
Λογικα παντως οι μεταλλαξεις περασαν απο αγρια πουλια τα οποια κουβαλουσαν ''λαθος'' γονιδια και ετσι τα περασαν στην εκτροφη πολλα χρονια πριν μεχρι να σταθεροποιησουν τις μεταλλαξεις!

----------


## jk21

Στους ανθρωπους λενε οτι ο οποιοσδηποτε απο εμας ,κληρονομει χαρακτηριστικα προγονων του 7 γεννιες πισω .Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει για τα πουλια βαση καποιας επιστημονικης βασης ή βαση οσων ακουμε για τον ανθρωπο 

Ας βγει balcanica 7ης γεννιας σε ποσοστο πανω απο 5 % (και πολυυυυυυ λεω ) μεταξυ των γεννημενων στην εκτροφη πουλιων στην ελλαδα και ας μην ειναι μεταλλαγμενη

----------


## kostaskirki

Ειμαι πολυ πιο αισιοδοξος  απο εσενα Δημητρη! Νομιζω οτι ξεπερναμε κατα πολυ το 5% πλεον! Και οσο περνανε τα χρονια πολυ ειναι αυτοι που θα αφησουν την ευκολια των αγριων και θα στραφουν στην πραγματικη εκτροφη της καρδερινας! Ειτε σε major ειτε σε balcanica!

----------


## ninos

Και εγώ είμαι πιο αισιόδοξος. Εάν συνεχίσουμε όλοι μαζί έτσι,  σύντομα θα φθάσουμε την 7η γενιά. 

Επίσης,  πολύ αργά, αλλά σταθερά, θα σταματήσει ο κόσμος να αιχμαλωτιζει πουλιά αλλά και να αγοράζει πιασμένα . Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στην ενημέρωση που υπάρχει μέσα από οργανώσεις,  φόρουμ κτλ, οπότε το άσχημο αυτό έθιμο,  σταμάτα να περνά από γενιά σε γενιά..

----------


## jk21

Συγνωμη ... ειτε ειμαι εντελως οff απο τον χωρο των εκτροφεων ιθαγενων ,ειτε μαλλον δεν καταλαβατε τι ειπα  ....

ειναι σημερα τα πουλια 7ης γεννιας εκτροφης  ,  πανω απο το 5 % του συνολου των πουλιων εκτροφης ; αν ναι ,νομιζω οτι ολοι αυτοι που εχουν πουλια 7ης ,8ης γεννιας balcanica και δεν εχουν προχωρησει σε δημιουργια συλλογου ,ωστε οργανωμενα η εκτροφη να προχωρησει ακομα περισσοτερο , κανουν ενα μεγαλο μεγαλο λαθος ! ολοι αυτοι που το εχουν πετυχει αυτο και δεν το παρουσιαζουν οχι με λογια ,αλλα με βιντεο σε χωρους δικτυακης ενημερωσης (σαν το δικο μας και οποιον αλλον ) και δεν μεταδιδουν τις γνωσεις που τους φερανε μεχρι εκει ,κανουν ενα μεγαλο λαθος ! 

εχουν χρεος απεναντι στην εκτροφη και στα νεα παιδια να εμφανιστουν ! αλλα δεν νομιζω να εννοουσατε αυτο ....  δεν αποκλειω ομως και η 7η γεννια πουλιων (δηλαδη πουλία που εχουν προγονους για 7 γεννιες γεννημενους στην αιχμαλωσια ) να γινει πραγματικοτητα (σαν εξαιρεση πραγματι μπορει ηδη να υπαρχει ) και τα πουλια αυτα να αυξηθουν μεσοπροθεσμα και σε τετοιο ποσοστο

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

και καποιες μικρες γραβατουλες που βαζω πρωτη φορα! :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλή συνέχεια !  :Anim 25:

----------


## kostas karderines

θυλικο πουλι του 14,πρωτη φωτο στο φορουμ!για παρτη σου κωστα(αντισυμβατικος)!!! :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

και μια για τον αλλο κωστα(kostaskirki)!!! :Jumping0046: η πρωτη φωτο του κυριου στο φορουμ!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κοπελααααααρα μου!!! αυτες ειναι βαλκανικές ομορφιές!!! 

Φιλαράκι οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο, μπροστα στη χαρα που μου εδωσες. ενα τεράστιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την αφιερωση.
προχωρα δυνατα και οτι θελεις να ξερεις οτι ειμαστε πλαι σου.

----------


## kostaskirki

Στα εχω ξανα πει!! Ειναι αξιοζηλευτα τα πουλακια σου Κωστα!!
Το καθε ενα απο αυτα εχει και κατι ιδιαιτερο!! Πολλα σου μπραβο και παλι Κωστη!!

----------


## ninos

Κώστα μας έχεις θαμπώσει με τις ομορφιές που βάζεις !!!

----------


## kostas karderines

και μια για τον στελιο(ninos) :: !!!!αρσενικο του 14,επισης που μπαινει πρωτη φορα φωτο!

----------


## ninos

Από Νοέμβρη που θα έχουν ντυθεί ολοκληρωτικά τα πουλιά,  προβλέπω να διοργανώνουμε καλλιστεία

----------


## dimitris_patra

.........αυτός έχει βρει τον τρόπο να τα ξεβάφει, αλλά που θα πάει.......κάποια στιγμή ελπίζω να τον καταφέρω να μου πει το κόλπο!!!! :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

φετινο πουλακι.δυο σε ενα.....και γραβατα και κερασουλα!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Δωσε λιγη περισσοτερη προσοχη σε αυτο :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

μερικα φετεινα πουλακια που ενω ειναι απο ζευγαρια με γραβατες βγηκαν αρχεγονα και ολα 6αρια.το οτι ειναι 6αρια βεβαια δεν λεει κατι!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

ενα απο τα φετεινα,χωρις γραβατα και λιγο.....κερασουλα! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tasos-mo

Το "λίγο" μ'αρέσει....  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ αχ ! Γλυκούλες ! 
Να τις χαίρεστε ! Καλή επιτυχία και να είναι καλοί γονείς ..  :Happy0159:

----------


## xasimo

Να σου ζησουν Κωστα!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines

ευχαριστω πολυ κυριε μαριε και κατερινα!του χρονου κατερινα περιμενουμε φωτο απο το αποτελεσμα των δικων σου ζευγαριων! :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

να τα χαιρεσαι φιλαρακι! 
αυτα που δεν δειχνουν σημαδια λευκισμου μπορει να ειναι σαν την πεθερα :Anim 59:  να ειναι φορεις, η μετα απο 1-2 πτεροροιες να εμφανισουν καποια σημεια ασπρα. 
βαλτα με καναρινια να δεις αν μεταφερουν τιποτα :winky:

----------


## Γιούρκας

:winky: Πανέμορφα Κώστα!Να τα χαίρεσαι

----------


## dimitris_patra

ναι .....ναι..... να τα χαίρεσαι Κώστα...... και να δίνεις και κανένα σε μας τους υπόλοιπους για να χαιρόμαστε και μεις!!!!! :Anim 59:

----------


## kostas karderines

οτι θελει ο φιλος μου!εσυ βεβαια εχεις παρει και ξεβαμενο και κερασουλα!!! :Tongue0020: καμια φωτο θα βαλεις.......????? :Evilgrin0030: μου εχεις χαρισει και συ πολυ ωραια πουλια! :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> οτι θελει ο φιλος μου!εσυ βεβαια εχεις παρει και ξεβαμενο και κερασουλα!!!καμια φωτο θα βαλεις.......?????μου εχεις χαρισει και συ πολυ ωραια πουλια!


δεν σε έχω καταφέρει να μου πεις πως τα ξεβάφεις........αλλά κατάφερα και σου πήρα μερικά!!!!! :Tongue0020: ..........δηλ 5-6.....8!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## xasimo

> ευχαριστω πολυ κυριε μαριε και κατερινα!του χρονου κατερινα περιμενουμε φωτο απο το αποτελεσμα των δικων σου ζευγαριων!


Ευχαριστω Κωστα! κι εγω ανυπομονω να ζησω την εμπειρια  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

οσο παει και μικραινει η γραβατα! ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


σε αυτο μονο εγω βλεπω ασπρα πουπουλακια κατω απο το ραμφος?

----------


## kostas karderines

τιποτα δεν σου ξεφευγει! :winky: εχεις δικιο οτι "κατι" εχει απλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ακομα μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει το ντυσιμο!ειναι κανα δυο ακομα σε τετοια φαση,θα δουμε........!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δηλαδη Κωστα εχεις καρδερινες γραβατες και καρδερινες παπιγιον..ολες στυλατες..  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

χαχαχα καλοοοοοοο :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas karderines

το τελευταιο απο τα φετινα,πρωτη του φωτο :winky: 




αυτο εχει ξαναμπει

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

να τα χερεσαι φιλαρακι!!! να σου ζησουν και να μιλαει ολος ο κοσμος για των Κωστα με τις ασπρες μπαλκανικα.

*ετσι βαλε φωτο να τα λυγουρευονται κατι ανθρωπακια, και να τους βαραει εγκεφαλικο,που νομιζουν οτι μονο αυτοι μπορουν να διαχειριστουν τετοια πουλια.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> να τα χερεσαι φιλαρακι!!! να σου ζησουν και να μιλαει ολος ο κοσμος για των Κωστα με τις ασπρες μπαλκανικα.
> 
> *ετσι βαλε φωτο να τα λυγουρευονται κατι ανθρωπακια, και να τους βαραει εγκεφαλικο,που νομιζουν οτι μονο αυτοι μπορουν να διαχειριστουν τετοια πουλια.


......έτσι ......έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Αντισυμβατικός!!!!!

......Κώστα αυτά είναι που θα μου χαρίσεις για να σκάσουν όλοι από ζήλια?????? :Happy0196:

----------


## kostas karderines

Αφού σου εχω κρατήσει!βαλε φωτο αυτες που πηρες! :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Αφού σου εχω κρατήσει!βαλε φωτο αυτες που πηρες!


.........δεν θα με χάλαγαν μερικά ακόμα.......άλλωστε θα ανταποδώσω, θα σου δώσω εκείνη με το καφέ κεφάλι!!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## kostas karderines

Ο.κ δέχομαι!και συ μου εχεις πολυ σπέσιαλ πουλακια!

----------


## dimitris_patra

.........κοίτα τι κούκλα είναι.......μόνο που ξέχασε να βάψει το μαλλί!!! :Anim 59:

----------


## kostas karderines

Κουκλαρα απο τις λίγες!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Δημητρη κανόνισε να παρουσιασεις καμια αλλη μεταλλαξη μπαλκανικα, να μην προλαβαίνουμε να τους μαζευουμε :Anim 59: 

δωσε στο κοριτσι λεφτα να παει κομμωτηριο :Happy0196:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη κανόνισε να παρουσιασεις καμια αλλη μεταλλαξη μπαλκανικα, να μην προλαβαίνουμε να τους μαζευουμε


τι μετάλλαξη είναι αυτή???? άβαφη????? :Happy0196:  δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως βγήκε έτσι αυτό το πουλί........οι γονείς και όλα τα αδέλφια είναι κατάμαυρα!!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ψαξε για τον κουμπαρο, κατι λαμογια εχει κανει :Happy0196:

----------


## kostaskirki

Αχ....  Κατι ομορφιες!!
Μπραβο παιδια!! 
Υπεροχα πουλακια!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Το πανέμορφα δεν φτάνει..όλα είναι τέλεια.

----------


## kostas karderines

*πουλακια του 2013* :Happy0062:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

:redface: νατο ερχεται το πλαγιο εγκεφαλικο...

----------


## kostas karderines

*πουλακι του 2013*

----------


## kostas karderines

*του 2013 το προηγουμενο ειναι!


*

----------


## kostas karderines

αντισυμβατικε για σενα!οχι η σκουριασμενη σκουπα! ::  ::  ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ευχαριστω φιλαρακι!! 

*κριμα και την λιγουρευτικα αυτη την σκουπα  :Anim 59:

----------


## tasos-mo

> *πουλακι του 2013*


Κώστα δεν αντέχω άλλο, θα σου πω την πάσα αλήθεια..Έχουμε συνεννοηθεί όλοι εδώ μέσα,να σου λέμε οτι έχεις ωραία πουλάκια για να μην στεναχωριέσαι.. όποτε θες πες μου να σου κατεβάσω τα δικά μου και να πάρω αυτά τα δικά σου με τις μισές μάσκες, τις άσπρες πιτσιλιες κτλ..Εγω θυσιαζομαι πάντως,να πάρω όλα αυτά τα περίεργα βαμμένα πουλιά..

Μας έχεις κάνει χοντρή ζημιά..χαχαχαχ.. όταν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο χαζεύω τις φωτο σου.. Και πάλι μπράβο πανέμορφα ολα.

----------


## kostas karderines

οριστε ρε τασο,με ματιασες! παρε μεγενθυτικο φακο και ψαξε να βρεις γραβατα! ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρε εχεις και sesame throat? :Happy0196:

----------


## tasos-mo

Χαχαχα... Και αυτό όμως είναι λευκισμος...Φαίνεται και χωρίς μεγεθυντικό φακό.. εξάλλου είπαμε έχεις και με παπιγιον..χαχαχα

(Υ.Γ.: Και επειδή το πιστεύω το μάτι.. ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΟΥΥΥ.. Από εμένα μην φοβάσαι δεν είναι από ζήλια..χαχαχα)

----------


## kostas karderines

το ξερω ρε φιλε.οσο για το ματι ,γι αυτο δεν βαζεις φωτο τα δικα σου!!! ::  ::  ::  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: (πλακα κανω)

----------


## tasos-mo

Εγω και ο Ζηκος..ματιαζομαστε ευκολα..χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## dimitris_patra

Αυτό το βίντεο το βάζω εδώ γιατί έτσι πρέπει......εδώ είναι η θέση του.
Αυτή την θηλυκιά (και όχι μόνο αυτή) μου την χάρισε ο Κώστας πριν μερικούς μήνες. Τώρα μετά την πτερόρροια είναι αυτό που βλέπεται.......μιά κούκλα!!!!
Κώστα τα έχουμε πει........θέλω όμως να σου πω και δημόσια ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ......όχι μόνο για τα πουλιά που μου έχεις δώσει, αλλά κυρίως γιατί με έχεις τιμήσει με την φιλία σου!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

μην λες τετοια ρε και ντρεπομαι! :Ashamed0001: αφου τα ειπαμε,το καταλληλο πουλι στον καταλληλο ανθρωπο!τωρα ειναι στη σωστη θεση και το σωστο μερος ! :winky:

----------


## jk21

Να την  χαιρεσαι Δημητρη ! λαλιστατη !!!


Για τον Κωστα απλα θα πω οτι ειναι ενα ατομο που εχω εκτιμησει ιδιαιτερα το λιγο διαστημα που τον γνωριζω !

----------


## dimitris_patra

> μην λες τετοια ρε και ντρεπομαι!αφου τα ειπαμε,το καταλληλο πουλι στον καταλληλο ανθρωπο!τωρα ειναι στη σωστη θεση και το σωστο μερος !


εγώ όμως δεν έχω ξεχάσει αυτό που μου είχες γράψει κάποτε......και μάλιστα χωρίς να με γνωρίζεις......ότι "αν πάω καλά θα σου χαρίσω ένα".
Ξέρεις να το κάνουν πολλοί???? και ειδικά στον χώρο των γαρδελάδων?????

----------


## xasimo

> Αυτό το βίντεο το βάζω εδώ γιατί έτσι πρέπει......εδώ είναι η θέση του.
> Αυτή την θηλυκιά (και όχι μόνο αυτή) μου την χάρισε ο Κώστας πριν μερικούς μήνες. Τώρα μετά την πτερόρροια είναι αυτό που βλέπεται.......μιά κούκλα!!!!
> Κώστα τα έχουμε πει........θέλω όμως να σου πω και δημόσια ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ......όχι μόνο για τα πουλιά που μου έχεις δώσει, αλλά κυρίως γιατί με έχεις τιμήσει με την φιλία σου!!!!


Συνχαρητηρια Κωστα....Εγω προσωπικα συγκινηθηκα  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## amastro

Πολύ όμορφα όλα τους.

----------


## tasos-mo

Λιγο ακομα και θα μας επιαναν τα στερητικα μας...Μας εσωσες τελευταια στιγμη..τωρα που μαθαμε στις γραβατες εχεις μεγαλη ευθυνη. χαχαχα  :winky:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

> Λιγο ακομα και θα μας επιαναν τα στερητικα μας...Μας εσωσες τελευταια στιγμη..τωρα που μαθαμε στις γραβατες εχεις μεγαλη ευθυνη. χαχαχα


τερμα τασο μας τελειωσανε!!!του χρονου παλι!! :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: και απο αυτες τις φωτο εαν εξαιρεσεις δυο τα αλλα ειναι τα ιδια!ειναι και δυο σε κλουβιτσες που δεν τα πιανω καθολου!σειρα σου τωρα :Evilgrin0030: για ξεθαψε καμμια ωραια φωτο :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## tasos-mo

Kωστα δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα πιανεις... και απο τις κλουβες μεσα... και σε διαφορες ποζες... εμεις δεν εχουμε θεμα..χαχαχα

----------


## kostas karderines

οτι θελει ο τασος,δεν σου χαλαω χατιρη!χα χα χα .....και βιντεο θα του τραβηξω ::

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines

καποια απο τα πουλακια επειδη αυτην την εποχη τα εχω σε εσωτερικο χωρο και για να τα ελεγχω καλυτερα για τυχον αρρωστιες αναγκαστικα ειναι σε μικρα κλουβακια! :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Πολυ ομορφα τα χρωματα τους! Μπραβο Κωστα! 
Νομιζω πρεπει να καταλαβω καποια στιγμη τι ειναι η γραβατα.... :Ashamed0005:

----------


## kostas karderines

καρδερινα με γραβατα!ειναι η λευκη γραμμη κατω απο το ραμφος που διακοπτη το κοκκινο τις μασκας  :winky: 

καρδερινα χωρις γραβατα!βλεπεις πως ειναι ενιαιο? :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Α αυτο ειναι...  :Icon Embarassed:  εψαχνα κι εγω να βρω γραβατα..
Παντως εμενα μου φαινεται πιο ομορφο οταν ειναι εννιαιο  :Big Grin: 
Οπως και να χει ειναι πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου!

----------


## kostas karderines

ολα τα πουλακια ειναι ομορφα απλα καποιες φορες οχι τοσο συχνα οσο νομιζουν ορισμενοι εαν ζευγαρωσεις δυο τετοια πουλακια (με γραβατα)βγαινει λευκη καρδερινα οπως η αγαπημενη σου μπιμπικα! :winky: γι αυτο και ειναι ιδιαιτερα πουλια και οχι τοσο συνηθισμενα!

----------


## xasimo

ααα τωρα καταλαβα! Δεν ειναι συνηθισμενο να βγαινει με γραβατα! Αρα τα πουλια σου ειναι εκτος απο ομορφα και ΣΠΑΝΙΑ  :winky: 

Σοβαρα μπορει να βγει και λευκη καρδερινα  :: αν το προσπαθεις σου ευχομαι να καταφερεις να βγαλεις μια τετοια! Θα ειναι κουκλα φανταζομαι!

----------


## kostas karderines

Να είσαι καλά Κατερίνα,σ ευχαριστώ πολύ......!

----------


## tasos-mo

Και βίντεο....!!!!!! Ευχαριστώ,δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα. Τηρείς τις υποσχέσεις σου και αρκετά γρήγορα.. Και με φωτο και με βίντεο το όμορφο είναι όμορφο,δεν αλλάζει.

----------


## kostas karderines

Οχι παιζουμε :: οταν λεμε κατι....!έχω κι αλλά για τον φίλο μου δεν τελειώσαμε :Happy:

----------


## ninos

καλά κάνεις και τα έχεις μέσα. τέτοιες ομορφιές είναι για σαλόνια.

----------


## kostas karderines

αντρεα(amastro)o πατερας του μικρου! :winky:

----------


## amastro

Υπέροχος. Αν ο γιος κάνει και κανένα μικρό σαν τον "παππού", θα έχουμε γλέντια.

----------


## Gardelius

συγχαρητήρια Κώστα!!!

Ακόμα μια φορά !

----------


## kostas karderines

ευχαριστω πολυ Ηλια,να εισαι καλα φιλε!

----------


## kostas karderines

ενα πουλακι που ειχα βγαλει το 2008 και ηταν αρκετα λευκο αλλα δεν τα καταφερε,το εχασα στην πτεροροια!δυστυχως τα κινητα τις εποχης δεν εβγαζαν καλης ποιοτητας φωτογραφιες!

----------


## kostaskirki

Κριμα!! Θα γινονταν πολυ πολυ ωραιο πουλακι!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πραγματικα θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο...

αλλα τα ποιο ομορφα ερχονται απο την επομενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπω σαν να φορούσε σκουφάκι ήταν . Πολύ όμορφη . 

Το προσωπάκι της θα κοκκίνιζε ή θα έμενε πάντα άσπρο ?

----------


## kostaskirki

Μαριε αυτα τα πουλακια λεγονται παρδαλα! Λογικα θα εβγαζε λιγο παραπανω κοκκινο απο αυτο που βλεπουμε αλλα θα υπερτερουσε ετσι το ασπρο!

----------


## tasos-mo

Τελικά είχες και παλιές...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## George.72

Φίλε Κώστα πολλά μπράβο!!! αν και είχα μεγάλη απογοήτευση μετά το πρόσφατο χαμό των δύο δικών μου, πραγματικά με αυτές τις ομορφιές που βλέπω εδώ μέσα.... περνώ ξανά κουράγιο και θάρρος για να συνεχίσω.....

----------


## kostas karderines

να εισαι καλα γιωργο!οσο για τις απωλειες αφου επελεξες καρδερινες θα τα εχεις αυτα δυστυχως!ειναι πολυ ωραιο χομπυ με αρκετες πικρες αλλα στο τελος θα ανταμειφθεις! :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

μην περιμενετε τιποτα φωνες τρομερες απλα ειναι ενα πουλακι που κελαειδαει! :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλη εβδομάδα !! Καλημέρα !  :Character0053:  :: 
Αν και δεν είμαι καρδερινάς να ξέρω , μου φάνηκε πολύ πολύ πολύ καλή !!  :Innocent0006: 
Είναι πανέμορφο πουλάκι !!  :Love0033: 
Να το χαίρεσαι Κώστα !!!  :113:

----------


## xasimo

Και μενα μια χαρα μου φανηκε!
Αυτη η χροια της καρδερινας ομως ειναι στ'αληθεια το κατι αλλο... :Innocent0006:

----------


## kostaskirki

Μια χαρά το λέει το ποίημα! ! Οι φωνές στις καρδερίνες είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς υποκειμενικες! 
Όσο για εμφάνιση. .... super

----------


## wild15

Πολυ καλο!!!Χαιρεσαι να το ακους!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Πουλαρος από όλες τις απόψεις.. Τι άλλο ήθελες Κώστα;; Να μας πει και λίγο Γόνιδη!! Χαχαχαχα...

----------


## mitsman

Πολύ ωραιο πουλακι... πολύ καλο!!!!

----------


## George.72

Γεια σου Κώστα με τα ωραία σου!!! και αν δε σου αρέσει, είμαστε κι εμείς εδώ χαχαχα  :Happy0064:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πουλαρος!!!!
τα πουλια που ειναι για εκτροφη, ειναι ποιο πολυτιμα απο αυτα που λενε ''παπαδες'', αλλα δεν ζευγαρωνουν ποτε :winky: 
φιλαρακι, ευχομαι να ερθει η ωρα που θα γινουν και τα δυο στην εκτροφη σου, γιατι πραγματικα το αξιζεις!

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## CreCkotiels

Εθισμός αυτό το θέμα .  :Happy0045: Πολύ όμορφες και ταλαντούχες Κώστα !  :Love0063: 
Μπράβο !!!  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :: 

Ένα θα σου πω,  τα cockatiel μου ξύπνησαν και ο Έκτωρας άρχισε να της τραγουδάει το "Χαρώ πάτα δυο μου χέρια τα χτυπώ " , 
δεν ξέρω γιατί .... χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## kostaskirki

Πολυ ωραιο ποιημα!! Χα χα χα 
Ωραιο πουλι!!
Ερωτηση. Το βιντεακι ειναι προσφατο ή παλιο? Ρωταω γιατι μου κανει εντυπωση το ποσο λευκη ειναι η μυτη της!

----------


## kostas karderines

Παλιό είναι Κώστα και πρέπει να ήταν στα ντουζενια της!!!!! :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: αν και ή συγκεκριμένη πάει σχεδόν όλο τον χρόνο αφρεναριστη :winky:

----------


## kostaskirki

Με τα φρενα σπασμενα....!! Χα χα χα 
Μα φαινεται πως ειναι ωραιο πουλι Κωστα!

----------


## mixalis73

κωστα μου πολυ ομορφη να την χαιρεσαι μπραβο σου.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα εγώ πάντως .....γραβάτα vs κερασάτη.......ψηφίζω κερασάτη!!!! :Anim 59:

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία......!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

επιτελους ακουσαμε και εναν κερασιτη να τα σπαει!!!

εχεις και αλλα τετοια? :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι κάτι έχω...

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Ναι δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία......!


.......στις γραβάτες κελαηδάνε καλύτερα οι θηλυκιές!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## xasimo

Ψησε μας, ψησε μας!  :Party0028:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> επιτελους ακουσαμε και εναν κερασιτη να τα σπαει!!!
> 
> εχεις και αλλα τετοια?


Κώστα έχει πολύ πράμα αυτός, και δίνει.......οπότε ζήτατου ότι θέλεις.......εμένα μου έχει δώσει κάμποσα!!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## kostas karderines

> .......στις γραβάτες κελαηδάνε καλύτερα οι θηλυκιές!!!!!


Και πάλι θα συμφωνησω  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν λεω για πουλια ορε.... για βιντεο λεω... :Anim 59: 
το ξερω οτι ειναι απο τα σπανια παιδια και με φιλοτιμο. για μενα ειναι φιλαρακι απο τα λιγα ο Κωστας. δεν χρειαστηκε να του ζητησω, εχει κανει κινηση αυτος πριν απο εμενα. :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ψησε μας, ψησε μας!


Μαριε σε έχω κάνει σκόνη..... :: 
Πρωταθλητής στις μεταγραφές!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Και πάλι θα συμφωνησω


και θα συμφωνήσεις και πάλι μαζί μου.........έκανες μεγάλη παράληψη, δεν μνημόνευσες τον μακαρίτη τον τζίου!!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## kostas karderines

> δεν λεω για πουλια ορε.... για βιντεο λεω...
> το ξερω οτι ειναι απο τα σπανια παιδια και με φιλοτιμο. για μενα ειναι φιλαρακι απο τα λιγα ο Κωστας. δεν χρειαστηκε να του ζητησω, εχει κανει κινηση αυτος πριν απο εμενα.


Έχω μερικά καπου,θα τα βρω και θα τα βάλω...

----------


## kostas karderines

> και θα συμφωνήσεις και πάλι μαζί μου.........έκανες μεγάλη παράληψη, δεν μνημόνευσες τον μακαρίτη τον τζίου!!!!


 :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## tasos-mo

Παράκληση προς την ομάδα διαχείρισης.. να διαγραφή το εν λόγω θέμα,γιατί όταν ανοίγουμε τα βιντεάκια,ακούν οι δικές μας καρδερίνες και πέφτουν σε κατάθλιψη.χαχαχαχαχαχα.. Ολοκληρωμένα πουλιά Κώστα.. και εμφάνιση και φωνή,Μπράβο..

----------


## kostaskirki

> Κώστα έχει πολύ πράμα αυτός, και δίνει.......οπότε ζήτατου ότι θέλεις.......εμένα μου έχει δώσει κάμποσα!!!!!


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια!  Και επί της ευκαιρίας να τον ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια για το υπέροχο ζευγαράκι καρδερίνες που μου χάρισε! !  Τον ευχαριστώ για ακόμη μια φορά! !

----------


## George.72

Μπράβο φίλε Κώστα!!! που το χόμπι σου... το μοιράζεσαι απλόχερα....είτε με χειρονομίες είτε με γνώση...  :Happy0064:

----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## dimitris_patra

κερασούλα 1 vs κερασούλα 2.....1-0!!!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## xasimo

Εμενα μου αρεσει πιο πολυ αυτο το βιντεο...τα λεει πιο χαριτωμενα και ναζιαρικα  :Love0020:

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα  γιατι τις λες κερασούλες! δεν βλέπω απο οσο φαινεται στο βιντεο κεράσια!
Πολύ ωραιο πουλάκι αλλα δείχνει να μην έχει ανοιξει ακομη ενω εχει ωραιες φωνες!

----------


## kostas karderines

δημητρη δεν φαινονται τοσο εντονα οπως ασ πουμε στις major,καμια σχεση! και ειδικα στο κακης ποιοτητας βιντεο!απλα οπως θα ξερεις πισω στο σβερκο δεξια και αριστερα εχει βουλες κοκκινες.οχι οτι σημαινει κατι οπως εχω γραψει στο παρελθον!οπως και για τις φωνες δεν θεωρω οτι εχει τιποτα φωνες τις προκοπης!οτι εχει αρπαξει απο μουλο!

----------


## mitsman

ειναι φορεας γραβάτας μήπως το συγκεκριμένο πουλί??? η κατι τετοιο????

----------


## kostas karderines

ναι δημητρη ετσι ειναι! οσες εχω βγαλει με κερασια ειναι απο γραβατες.φετος ενα που εβγαλα και εχει αρκετα περισσοτερα απο τα αλλα εχει και γραβατα και ειναι απο ζευγαρωμα πατερα και κορη γραβατα!και καποιοι απογονοι απο το ιδιο ζευγαρι δεν εχουν απολυτος τιποτα,ουτε γραβατα!αυτες οι φωτο με αυτα τα πουλια δεν ξερω εαν τα εχεις δει τις εχω βαλει εαν σε ενδιαφερουν να τις δεις αλλιως σου τις στελνω

----------


## mitsman

Στις μειτζορ "κεράσια" έχουν οσες ειναι φορεις ασπροκέφαλου! αρα οταν ακουμε γενικα κερασουλες!!!! καπου μπορει να πηγαινει το μυαλο μας πλεον νομίζω!
Δεν το έχω ψαξει το θεμα να σου πω τη  αληθεια μου θα το κοιταξω!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Δεν ξερω Δημήτρη καθόλου από γενετική! Για ασπροκεφαλα το έχω ξανακουσει! Εγώ λέω ότι έχω δει με τα μάτια μου από πουλιά που εβγαλα και ότι έχω διαβάσει!!! Μακάρι σε Μπαλκανίκα να έβλεπα κοκκιναδια όπως στις μειτζορ αλλά προσωπικά δεν έχω δει!εάν θέλεις αύριο να σου στείλω κάποιες φωτό!

----------


## mitsman

Ασε εχω παρει το θεμα απο την αρχή!!!! εχω τρελαθει!!!!! άστα!
 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## mitsman

Εντάξει τα είδα ολα τα πουλακια σου και ολη την προσπάθεια σου!!! Εισαι αξιος συγχαρητηρίων!
Απο οτι καταλαβα ζευγαρώνεις σε 90αρες, σωστα???
Γεννετική καποια βασικά πραγματα τα γνωρίζω! Ξερεις τι συμβαινει με το γονιδιο "γραβατα"????

----------


## kostas karderines

Να είσαι καλά δημητρη σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλέ!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Εντάξει τα είδα ολα τα πουλακια σου και ολη την προσπάθεια σου!!! Εισαι αξιος συγχαρητηρίων!
> Απο οτι καταλαβα ζευγαρώνεις σε 90αρες, σωστα???
> Γεννετική καποια βασικά πραγματα τα γνωρίζω! Ξερεις τι συμβαινει με το γονιδιο "γραβατα"????


Αν θυμάμαι Δημήτρη 80 αρές είναι ή κλουβες!όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο,κινεζικές!ξέρω ότι έχω διαβάσει,τα γνωστά για λευκές,παρδαλες κλπ...!δεν έχω καταφέρει ολόλευκο πουλί,αρκετά λευκό ναι αλλά μέχρι εκεί!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι γονιδια υπολοιπόμενα! δεν αρκει ο ενας απο τους 2 γονεις να ειναι φορεας η να φέρει την μεταλλαξει.... πρεπει και οι 2 γονεις το λιγοτερο να ειναι φορεις!
Εχεις κάνει πολύ αξιόλογη προσπάθεια!!! 
Βγαζεις καρδερινες για πλακα!!!! εχεις σκεφτει να ασχοληθεις με συγκεκριμένες μεταλλάξεις σε μπαλκάνικα?

----------


## kostas karderines

Να είσαι καλά δημητρη, σ ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Την προσπάθεια με τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά και γενικά με την προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνα την κάνω αρκετό καιρό και με αστείες πολλές φορές πατέντες!το πηρα αποφαση να ασχοληθω και με το ιντερνετ και με το φορουμ και ολο αυτο με βοηθησε αρκετα!τελικά βρέθηκε ο τρόπος και δυστυχώς και με πολλές απώλειες! Όσο ζούμε μαθαινουμε....!ποιες άλλες μεταλλάξεις? Εάν θέλεις βοήθησε με!εννοείται και θα με ενδιέφερε......!

----------


## mitsman

Κωστα καταλαβαινεις τα πουλια... ειναι αυτο που λεμε.... το χεις! φαινεται δεν χρειάζεται δεν δω πολλα! Οι αποτυχίες ειναι πάντα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα!
Αφου σ'αρεσουν τα λευκα πουλια ας πουμε θα μπορουσες να παρεις μπαλκανικα εουμο... εουμο=οπου καφε στην καρδερινα μας λευκο σε εκεινες!
Μεταλλάξεις ειναι οι καρδερινες αχατης, σατινε, ιζαμπελ, παστελ κτλ... αλλα ολα αυτα οχι σε μειτζορ... αλλα σε μπαλκανικα! στην Ιταλια στο ρετζιο που πανε καθε χρόνο έχει πολλά τετοια πουλια, οι τιμες τους παιζουν απο 100-300 ευρω! μια αρχη με καποια τέτοια αρσενικα στα χερια σου πολύ συντομα θα έκανες παπαδες!

----------


## kostaskirki

> ΑΣΙΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ Η ΛΕΥΚΩΣΗ
> 
> Εδώ έχουμε την γραβάτα, το παρδαλό, και την λευκή με τα μαύρα μάτια.Σε αυτή την μετάλλαξη όσο την ζευγαρώνουμε το λευκό "μεγαλώνει" στους απογόνους. Οταν οι γραβάτες θα μας δώσουν στην συνέχεια Παρδαλό η Λευκό, τις λέμε φορείς και έχουν το χαρακτηριστικό ότι έχουν λευκά νύχια, και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν χαρακτηριστικά τα ακριανά φτερά τους λευκα!
> 
> 
> Γραβάτα χ Αρχέγονο
> 
> Γραβάτα, Φορείς Γραβάτας, Αρχέγονο (Αρσενικά και Θηλυκά)
> 
> ...


πηγη : http://carduelis.gr/%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%...5%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη καταρχάς σ ευχαριστώ πολύ και παλι! Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρων αυτά που προτεινεις και για άλλους δύο λόγους,ότι δεν είναι απαγορευτικές οι τιμές και το κυριότερο ότι χωρίς να σνομπαρω εννοείται τις Μέιτζορ θα προτιμούσα αυτή ή προσπάθεια να συνεχιστεί σε Μπαλκανίκα!το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω τις άκρες να πάρω πουλί που να ξέρω ότι είναι καλό και υγειες και πρέπει να πάω στην Ιταλία!ξερεις εαν υπάρχουν τέτοια πουλιά στην Ελλάδα?και εάν ναι παίζουν στις ίδιες τιμές?ή αλήθεια είναι ότι με εβαλες σε σκέψεις.....

----------


## mitsman

Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω καποιον συγκεκριμένα που να έχει αλλα υπάρχουν μεμονωμένα πουλια και στην ελλάδα! Ας πουμε παστελ πουλια ειχε βγαλει ο *********  ! Κατι οργανωμενο σε μπαλκανικα οπως θα μπορουσες να κανεις εσυ δεν νομίζω να έχει κανει κανεις! εγω φέτος ηθελα να φερω απο Ιταλια αλλα λογω ανεργιας 5 μηνες το ακυρωσα!!!! 
Του χρονου πρώτα ο θεος αν ειμαστε καλά πολλοι φίλοι πανε Ιταλια θα κανονισουμε να φερουμε! τωρα το θεμα υγειας οταν φερνεις απο εξωτερικο να ξέρεις πάντα πρεπει να κανεις τον σταυρο σου με τους αθεοφοβους!

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστο και τον χιώτη τον φίλο μου!
Σε συζήτηση που είχα κάποια στιγμή με τον Κώστα του είχα πει ότι δεν ξέρω εάν το σχετικό ισχύει και για τις Μπαλκανίκα!το λέω αυτό διότι εγώ σε αυτά τα διασταυρώματα ποτέ δεν έχω βγάλει ολόλευκη καρδερίνα!εκτός και εάν τα μωρά που εχανα ήταν τα λευκά! Χα χα χα..!όπως και κάτι άλλο,ότι έχω γραβάτες που εμφανισιακά είναι σχεδόν ίδιες αλλά ή μια βγάζει γραβαταρες και άσπρα φτερά και μπαλώματα ενώ ή άλλη σπάνια να βγάλει κάτι το εντυπωσιακό! Πιστεύω είναι και ποσο λευκισμο κουβαλάει το κάθε πουλί....

----------


## mitsman

Θα ζευγαρώνεις πουλια που έχουν το περισσότερο λευκο! αυτο σταδιακα θα αυξανεται! Το ίδιο κάνω και εγω στους παπαγαλους μέχρι που φθασαμε στο αποτελεσμα που ψαχναμε με την Βικυ!

----------


## jk21

Κωστα (kirki ) θα ηθελα να μου στειλεις την πηγη του κομματιου που εβαλες ,για να δω αν ειναι οκ με τους κανονες  να την παραθεσουμε  και να μπορει να παραμεινει η δημοσιευση 

Παιδια θα ηθελα να περιορισθουμε στο αν και τι μεταλλαξεις υπαρχουν balcanica στην ελλαδα χωρις δημοσια αναφορα ονοματων εκτροφεων

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά και δεν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα προς το χειρότερο μπορεί να το κάνουμε το παραπάνω βήμα!με ολο το θαρρος εάν πας το πολύ πολύ και δεν σου είναι κόπος φυσικά ίσως σου πω να μου φέρεις κάποιο!ωραία συζήτηση είχαμε αποψε, να το κάνουμε πιο συχνά εμείς οι καρδεριναδες! :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο Σταμάτη...

----------


## stam64

Τον πρώτο χρόνο οπως τα λες.σε βάθος χρόνου θέλω να δω....μια δοκιμή θα με πείσει. .
Ευχαριστώ Κώστα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Θα ζευγαρώνεις πουλια που έχουν το περισσότερο λευκο! αυτο σταδιακα θα αυξανεται! Το ίδιο κάνω και εγω στους παπαγαλους μέχρι που φθασαμε στο αποτελεσμα που ψαχναμε με την Βικυ!



Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλά είδα κοκατιλ και δε μπορώ να αντισταθώ . 
Αχχχ βρε Δημήτρη με τα pied ! Καίνε καρδιές . Να τα χαίρεσαι και απο εδώ !!   :Love0033: 
Συγνώμη για την παρεμβολή και πάλι ! Χαχαχαχαχα
 καλό βράδυ  :Indifferent0008:  :Youpi:

----------


## legendguards

90αρες ειναι κωστα οι κλουβες , εχω και εγω τις ιδιες οχι πολυ στερες αλλα λειτουργικες .και σε λογικη τιμη





> Αν θυμάμαι Δημήτρη 80 αρές είναι ή κλουβες!όχι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο,κινεζικές!ξέρω ότι έχω διαβάσει,τα γνωστά για λευκές,παρδαλες κλπ...!δεν έχω καταφέρει ολόλευκο πουλί,αρκετά λευκό ναι αλλά μέχρι εκεί!

----------


## kostas karderines

> 90αρες ειναι κωστα οι κλουβες , εχω και εγω τις ιδιες οχι πολυ στερες αλλα λειτουργικες .και σε λογικη τιμη


Το μυστήριο τις κλουβας λύθηκε, μόλις την μέτρησα! :Happy: είναι 76x45x45

----------


## xasimo

off topic αλλα πρεπει να σε ρωτησω....ειναι με αποσπωμενη σχαρα? 
αυτες οι κλουβες μου αρεσουν κι εμενα σαν μεγεθος αλλα δεν εχω βρει με συρομενη σχαρα. βρισκω κατι 90αρες αλλα ειναι πιο στενες και με χαλαει...σορρυ για το offtopic αλλα ειμαι στο ψαξιμο...

----------


## mitsman

Κατερίνα όχι δεν έχουν αποσπώμενη σχάρα έχουν ομως ταψακι συρταρωτο!
Παραδοξως επειδή εχω τις ίδιες κλουβες στους παπαγαλους δεν πιανουν καθολου κουτσουλια! δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω!

----------


## kostas karderines

> off topic αλλα πρεπει να σε ρωτησω....ειναι με αποσπωμενη σχαρα? 
> αυτες οι κλουβες μου αρεσουν κι εμενα σαν μεγεθος αλλα δεν εχω βρει με συρομενη σχαρα. βρισκω κατι 90αρες αλλα ειναι πιο στενες και με χαλαει...σορρυ για το offtopic αλλα ειμαι στο ψαξιμο...


κατερινα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχει αποσπωμενη σχαρα!εκτος που δεν λερωνει ευκολα οπως ειπε και ο δημητρης εγω εχω παρει μια συρματοβουρτσα και καθαριζει για πλακα!γενικα ομως προτιμω κλουβια χωρις αποσπωμενη σχαρα.και ειδικα εαν καποιος τα καθαριζει εξω υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα να δραπετευσει καποιο πουλακι....!στις συγκεκριμενες κιολας τις εφτιαξα να χωριζουν στα 3 με χωρισματα και με εχουν βολεψει πολυ....

----------


## xasimo

αααααχ σου χαλαω το θεμα σοοοορυ  :sad:  μια ερωτησουλα μονο...και γω εχω την ιδια και ψαχνω να παρω και δευτερη. Αλλα με την συρματοβουρτσα δεν σου ξυνει το χρωμα της κλουβας? και γω το χω σκεφτει αλλα για αυτο δεν την χρησιμοποιησα ποτε...

----------


## kostaskirki

Κατερινα υπαρχουν ακριβως οι ιδιες βουρτσες με την διαφορα πως αντι συρμα εχουν πλαστικη τριχα! Ειναι αρκετα σκληρη και με αριστα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## tasos-mo

Εγω εχω μια τέτοια,και εχω κοψει τα σιδερακια που προεξέχουν(σαν αυτακια) και την εχω κάνει συρόμενη..με πατέντα ολα γίνονται..σταθερο πάτο,ποτέ.

----------


## kostas karderines

τι να μου χαλασεις βρε κατερινα σιγα το μεγα θεμα!την συρματοβουρτσα την χρησιμοποιω αρκετα χρονια,δεν εχει παθει το παραμικρο η κλουβιτσα!

----------


## xasimo

Τι σιγα το θεμα καλεεεε? Δεν εισαι σοβαρος  ::   ::  
Επειδη θελω να ρωτησω και αλλα ομως παρακαλω την Ο.Δ. αν ειναι ευκολο να μου μεταφερει αυτα τα τελευταια μυνηματα σε αλλο θεμα με τιτλο : *Βοηθεια για αγορα κλουβας
*Επρεπε να το ειχα κανει απο την αρχη ... :Anim 55:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Εγω εχω μια τέτοια,και εχω κοψει τα σιδερακια που προεξέχουν(σαν αυτακια) και την εχω κάνει συρόμενη..με πατέντα ολα γίνονται..σταθερο πάτο,ποτέ.


Τασο σε παρακαλω μπορεις να δειξεις την πατεντα?

----------


## kostas karderines

> Τι σιγα το θεμα καλεεεε? Δεν εισαι σοβαρος   
> Επειδη θελω να ρωτησω και αλλα ομως παρακαλω την Ο.Δ. αν ειναι ευκολο να μου μεταφερει αυτα τα τελευταια μυνηματα σε αλλο θεμα με τιτλο : *Βοηθεια για αγορα κλουβας
> *Επρεπε να το ειχα κανει απο την αρχη ...


τι θα γινει με εσας?θα ερχεστε θα ανοιγετε καινουργιο θεμα και θα την κανετε???  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Fighting0029:

----------


## xasimo

:Happy0196:

----------


## mixalis73

:Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Κατερινα για να μην μπερδευομαστε με κοψιματα ραψιματα ,ανοιξε σχετικο θεμα και συνεχιζεις εκει οτι θες να ρωτησεις

----------


## kostas karderines

θυλικο

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα αν δεν σου φθανουν τα κλουβια εδω στη Ναξο μου περισσευουν!!! χαχααχχα ρε τι πουλαρες φτιαχνεις!!! ματι να μην τα πιανει και να μην σε πιανει!!!
Βαλε πάνω απο το κλουβακι ενα ασπρο χαρτι να ηρεμήσει λίγο η μικρη!!! καταραμένα γονίδια!

----------


## mixalis73

κωστα να τα χαιρεσαι πολυ ομορφαααααααααα. παντα τετοιααααααααααα......

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κουκλαρα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

> *Βαλε πάνω απο το κλουβακι ενα ασπρο χαρτι να ηρεμήσει λίγο η μικρη!!!* καταραμένα γονίδια!


για πες .... εχει σημασια το χρωμα;

----------


## mitsman

> για πες .... εχει σημασια το χρωμα;


Εσένα δεν σου λέω... μόνο στον Κωστα!!!!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

να ειστε καλα ολοι ευχαριστω πολυ....!δημητρη φετος ειχα σκοπο να τα φερω ολα τουμπα τα ζευγαρια!θα αφησω  δυο τελικα  να εχω καποια σιγουρια ασ πουμε!!!εαν δεν εχω καποια απωλεια εχω στο μυαλο μου να βαλω 7 ζευγαρια γραβατες.ηθελα να βαλω 4 το πολυ 5 αλλα ενας φιλος που χαλασε τα πουλια του μου χαρισε αλλες δυο κλουβες και μπηκα στον πειρασμο!!! :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

> Κατερινα για να μην μπερδευομαστε με κοψιματα ραψιματα ,ανοιξε σχετικο θεμα και συνεχιζεις εκει οτι θες να ρωτησεις


Ενα αγχος με τα αν βγαινω off topic το εχω γενικα...ισως να το 'χετε προσεξει  :Embarrassment: 
Οκ ανοιγω καινουργιο λοιπον.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Ενα αγχος με τα αν βγαινω off topic το εχω γενικα...ισως να το 'χετε προσεξει 
> Οκ ανοιγω καινουργιο λοιπον.


παλι εδω εισαι? :Happy0196:

----------


## mixalis73

κακε χα χα χα χα

----------


## xasimo

> παλι εδω εισαι?


 :: με πληγωνεις βαθυτατα Κωστα....φευγω κι αφηνω πισω μου συντριμια... :Sad0121:

----------


## johnrider

> να ειστε καλα ολοι ευχαριστω πολυ....!δημητρη φετος ειχα σκοπο να τα φερω ολα τουμπα τα ζευγαρια!θα αφησω  δυο τελικα  να εχω καποια σιγουρια ασ πουμε!!!εαν δεν εχω καποια απωλεια εχω στο μυαλο μου να βαλω 7 ζευγαρια γραβατες.ηθελα να βαλω 4 το πολυ 5 αλλα ενας φιλος που χαλασε τα πουλια του μου χαρισε αλλες δυο κλουβες και μπηκα στον πειρασμο!!!


αμα σου περισσεψει καμια θηλυκια σου εχω αρσενικο.

----------


## kostas karderines

πριν φυγεις μην ξεχασεις να ανοιξεις....θεμα!!! :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

το φιλικο και χαλαρο κλιμα ,σε μια συζητηση για προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης της << oμορφης >> μονο off topic δεν ειναι ... ειναι αυτο που χρειαζεται να αναπτυχθει σε οσους ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη ,ωστε να υπαρχει κοινη ομοθυμη προσπαθεια  .Να χαιρομαστε ολοι μαζι ,για τις επιτυχιες του καθενος ,για να ειμαστε κοντα στον καθενα στην ατυχη στιγμη του .Συζητουσαμε με τον Κωστα και μου λεγε ποσο τον ευχαριστει αυτο το θετικο κλιμα που υπαρχει στην παρεα , οντας μη συνηθισμενος μεχρι προσφατα με διαδικτυακους χωρους και συζητησεις .Εγω θα πω οτι εχει βαλει το χερακι του και αυτος σε αυτο και τον ευχαριστω !

----------


## kostas karderines

> αμα σου περισσεψει καμια θηλυκια σου εχω αρσενικο.


να εισαι καλα γιαννη,θα δουμε μεχρι τοτε πως θα πανε....!

----------


## kostas karderines

νομιζω δημητρη οτι αυτο οφειλετε σε σενα κυριως!εμεις σ ευχαριστουμε.....!εχω γνωρισει αξιολογους ανθρωπους εδω και πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν ακομα περισσοτεροι που θα τους γνωρισω στην πορεια!το χομπυ μας κανουμε και την πλακιτσα μας καποιες φορες για να ξεφευγουμε λιγο απο την καθημερινοτητα!!!!αλοιμονο εαν τσακωνομαστε για τα πουλακια η να ζηλευουμε τις επιτυχιες καποιου.....!εγω τουλαχιστον δεν προκειται να μπω σ αυτο το τρυπακι!

----------


## xasimo

> πριν φυγεις μην ξεχασεις να ανοιξεις....θεμα!!!


προσπαθω αλλα μου αποσπατε την προσοχη  :Mad0045:

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα  τι διατροφη κάνεις  αν επιτρέπεται!?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> παλι εδω εισαι?


μια κοπελα μπαινει σε αυτο το θεμα, μην την αποπαίρνεις και δεν ξαναμπει :Anim 59:

----------


## kostas karderines

δημητρη να σου πω την αληθεια δεν κανω κατι το ιδιαιτερο!μια καλη τροφη και τις προσθετω επιπλεον καναβουρι τον χειμωνα!αυγοτροφη αγοραστη που την εμπλουτιζω με καποια ματζουνια(θυμαρι,ρυγανη σπυρουλινα σουσαμι γυρη βιταμινες.)και αυτο ειναι ολο και φυσικα αυγο!

----------


## mitsman

> δημητρη να σου πω την αληθεια δεν κανω κατι το ιδιαιτερο!μια καλη τροφη και τις προσθετω επιπλεον καναβουρι τον χειμωνα!αυγοτροφη αγοραστη που την εμπλουτιζω με καποια ματζουνια  (θυμαρι  ,ρυγανη,σπυρουλινα σουσαμι γυρη βιταμινες....)   και αυτο ειναι ολο και φυσικα αυγο!


Να μην γίνω πιο αδιακριτος να ρωτησω ποια αυγοτροφη και ποιο μείγμα! εεε??? χαχααχαχαχα
 :Happy0064:

----------


## mixalis73

Μπραβο κατερινα τελεια εκανα την υποκλοπη μου εγραψα ολοκληρη την συνταγη. Κωστα σε κλεβω ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ

----------


## kostas karderines

> Μπραβο κατερινα τελεια εκανα την υποκλοπη μου εγραψα ολοκληρη την συνταγη. Κωστα σε κλεβω ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ


Μιχάλη εγώ κάνω ότι πιο απλό και συνηθισμένο!ίσως τα παιδια σου πουν ακόμα κάτι καλυτερο!

----------


## mixalis73

Φιλε μου κωστα ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι δεν εχω ιδεα απο τετοια καποτε θα μαθω με την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας παντα απλα εχω ενα πολυ ασχημο ελατωμα. μου αρεσει να κραταω παντα σημειωσεις σε οτιδηποτε με ενδοιαφερει. για να καθομαι να τα διαβαζω μετα.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Να μην γίνω πιο αδιακριτος να ρωτησω ποια αυγοτροφη και ποιο μείγμα! εεε??? χαχααχαχαχα


Σιγά το κρατικό μυστικό χα χα χα
Δημήτρη έπαιρνα την manitoba carduelidi για αρκετά χρόνια αλλα θα σας ξανακουρασω και θα σας πω ότι μια την εβρισκα και τρεις όχι!γύρω στον χρόνο παίρνω την vadigran την πιο πλουσια που βγάζει και έχω πάρει και δοκίμασε σε κάποια πουλιά την king το πλούσιο μείγμα!δεν θυμάμαι πια συγκεκριμένα αλλά μπορώ να σου πω αυριο εάν θέλεις. Αυγοτροφη παίρνω την indios!επερνά την easyemm αλλά αυτή νομίζω την προτιμούν!

----------


## mitsman

πολλά σπορια μεσα η indios καποτε την επαιρνα και εγω γιατι την έτρωγαν πολυ αλλα μου την έσπαγαν τα σπορια και η τιμη! Νομιζω δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα της! Βεβαια αν κανει την δουλεια που θελεις δεν υπαρχει τιμη!

----------


## kostas karderines

Έχεις δίκιο Δημήτρη! Την esyeamm την σταμάτησα φιλέ γιατί τους την έβαζα το πρωϊ και το μεσημέρι που επέστρεφα από την δουλειά είχε γίνει σαν παξιμάδι όταν στέγνωνε!βέβαια δικαιολογημένα θα μου πεις γιατί τους την αφήνα τόσες ώρες αλλά εκ των πραγμάτων δεν γινόταν διαφορετικά! Πέρα από αυτό έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχε καλύτερη αποδοχή!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δεν είναι κανείς να λείπει τέσσερις μέρες , παίρνει φωτιά αυτό το θέμα !  :Icon Rolleyes:  :: 
μα 5 σελίδες ;  :: 

χαχαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω !  ::  :: 
Πολύ όμορφη η καρδερινούλα σου Κώστα !  :: 

υ.γ. το λευκό χαρτί γιατί το βάζουμε όταν είναι τρομαγμένες ; 
Τις ηρεμεί που δε μπορούν να δουν κάτι από πάνω τους ; (πιθανόν να είπα κοτσάνα  :Icon Embarassed: )

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Τις ηρεμεί που δε μπορούν να δουν κάτι από πάνω τους


ακριβως αυτο.
 οταν μεταφερουμε πουλι απο κλουβα πτησεις σε μικρο κλουβι, πρεπει το κλουβι να σκεπαζεται απο ολες τις μεριες, και να μενει ανοιχτο μονο το μπροστα μερος.

----------


## Cristina

Πανέμορφα πουλάκια!!! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την προσπάθειά σου και στην  επιμονή σου!

----------

